# Mbuna Shots!



## cyc949 (Jun 24, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of my fish...

Cynotilapia Afra Cobue - F1









Metriaclima Callainos









Metriaclima Sp. "Zebra Patricki" Jalo Reef - F0









Metriaclima Sp. Slim/Compact Zebra" OB









Cynotilapia Afra White Top Likoma - F1









Metriaclima Greshakei









Metriaclima Greshakei Albino









Labeotropheus Fuelleborni (Thimbi West Island ???? anyone know????)









Metriaclima Sp. "Red Top Yellow Chin" OB Lundu









Labidochromis Caeruleus Lion's Cove









Metriaclima Sp. "Zebra Gold" Kakusa - F0









Metriaclima Sp. "Zebra Long Pelvic" Gallireya Reef - F1









Please keep it going with shots of your own mbuna. Thanks for lookin


----------



## fishboy11 (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice shots Jeff. I recognize some of those species from Scott. Did u get the slim OB and the kakusa from him? The slim is nice. I got a nice male as well.


----------



## cyc949 (Jun 24, 2007)

The Slim OB came from Joe. The White Top, RTYC Lundu, and the Gold Kakusa were from Scott. Hes always got the goods. Post some of yours on this one too so more people will join in. :wink:


----------

